# Warp 13 For a first timer



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

Ok so i maybe working backwards here but i would like to use the warp 13. Thats as far as ive got! Am i correct in thinking this is the biggest baddest dc out ther for a conversion? I want a range of 100-150 miles on a charge. Car weight around 2000 to 2500lbs. So tell me what you think about this idea and tell me what you would use for a controller, car, batteries, etc.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

diynewbie said:


> Ok so i maybe working backwards here but i would like to use the warp 13. Thats as far as ive got! Am i correct in thinking this is the biggest baddest dc out ther for a conversion? I want a range of 100-150 miles on a charge. Car weight around 2000 to 2500lbs. So tell me what you think about this idea and tell me what you would use for a controller, car, batteries, etc.


If I was converting a 6000lb dodge diesel I would use a warp 13, as soon as you mention car, I would have to say there are better options.
Look at a Warp11HV or a pair of 9's perhaps if you really want/need big torque/power.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, it is quite probably the biggest baddest mutha out there. But you had better have deeeeeep pockets. The motor alone is 5 grand or so. You will also need a colossal controller, so there goes another 5 grand or more. I know of only one vehicle using a 13 inch motor. The S10 known as smoke screen. I believe it runs 11 second quarter mile times. I don't think his range is much more than that though.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

Ok so a pair of 9s would produce more rpms and torque than a 13 i would be down with that! But would a pair of 9s be more expensive as well? Why not a 13 what problems do you for see using a 13?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

diynewbie said:


> Ok so a pair of 9s would produce more rpms and torque than a 13 i would be down with that! But would a pair of 9s be more expensive as well? Why not a 13 what problems do you for see using a 13?


Only problem with a 13 is the torque it or two 9s will produce. You will almost certainly need a mammoth rear end as you will no longer need a transmission. I'm not even sure you could find one that could handle the starting torque.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

Is there way to ease into the motors just like you would ease out of a clutch? So im now convinced with going with twin 9s as opposed to the 13 basically because it seems like it would be cheaper and more torque/rpms


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

what kind of car are you converting?
For me a pair of 9's would have been cheaper etc. but physically fitting them in is the problem. An 11" motor is the largest diameter that would fit, and a pair of Siamese motors is just too long. So I went with a Warp11HV..


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

lol like i said im working backwards havnt picked a car. I was gonna choose the car to fit the equipment.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

diynewbie said:


> Is there way to ease into the motors just like you would ease out of a clutch? So im now convinced with going with twin 9s as opposed to the 13 basically because it seems like it would be cheaper and more torque/rpms


You would quickly burn out the clutch. The Soliton 1 has a setup to change the throttle rate so you don't get 100% torque at 0 rpm.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

soliton 1? Is that a controller?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

With a 2500 lb. car (weight after conversion) that retains the transmission I would recommend a single 9 inch motor. If you want to ditch the transmission then I recommend 2 of them. This list seems to love recommending a lot of motor. Plenty of EVs with a transmission that weigh even 3000 lb. have used a single 8 inch motor (though that is pushing it for freeway duty.)

The size of the motor selected has little to do with range. Range is largely set by the battery pack chosen and the vehicle being converted.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

EVfun said:


> With a 2500 lb. car (weight after conversion) that retains the transmission I would recommend a single 9 inch motor. If you want to ditch the transmission then I recommend 2 of them. This list seems to love recommending a lot of motor. Plenty of EVs with a transmission that weigh even 3000 lb. have used a single 8 inch motor (though that is pushing it for freeway duty.)
> 
> The size of the motor selected has little to do with range. Range is largely set by the battery pack chosen and the vehicle being converted.


I understand the range is mostly based on the battery pack. I was orginally wanting to use a 13 but scratch that. I wanna go with twin 9s throw out the transmission that leaves me with the batterys controller and uh what else am i missing? So anyways say i go with the soliton 1 unless someone has a better idea for a control. How many and what batterys do i use for a 100-150 mile range, based upon this setup? Wild guess of 2500lb after conversion no transmission.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

At a rough guess you would need 60 kwh to reach 150 miles. 40kwh should get you to 100 miles. This is assuming a speed of 60mph. That gives about 90 cells either 100Ah for 100 miles, or larger for more distance, making the most use of the Soliton 1's 300V Battery Voltage. 

Regards
Dawid


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, the Soliton 1 is a motor controller. Probably the best available.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

As well as the range and the 'baddest' motor you also need to consider what you want to do with the vehicle.

If it was a single seater streamliner cruising at 50mph it would need a different pack size to a 4x4 pick up truck with 48" rubber crossing the outback.

Are you needing to carry goods or shopping? Passengers?
Are you racing or competing in it?
Is the range needed for work or leisure? Is it even needed all in one go or perhaps in many shorter distances?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

I'd recommend you buy a car you WANT to drive then tailor a system around that. Not get something to build around a motor then find out you hate driving the beast. 

Pete


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

diynewbie said:


> Ok so i maybe working backwards here but i would like to use the warp 13. Thats as far as ive got! Am i correct in thinking this is the biggest baddest dc out ther for a conversion? I want a range of 100-150 miles on a charge. Car weight around 2000 to 2500lbs. So tell me what you think about this idea and tell me what you would use for a controller, car, batteries, etc.



do you wanna drag race, or go 100 miles.... hard to do both


----------

